# Hobbies



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

What hobbies have you taken up since leaving the sea?

I'm guessing there will be quite a number interested in fishing, both fresh water and sea fishing. Golf perhaps or maybe recreating models of some of the ships or fishing boats you've sailed on. Maybe you like keeping fit and engaging in the more extreme sports like mountain climbing, Munro bagging etc.

I suspect many ex R/O's will be into electronics as a hobby possibly as a radio ham. Mind you putting your feet up and reading a book or listening to music is still an enjoyable pastime.

Come on, surprise me - are you doing extreme ironing on top of Everest?? 
(==D)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Only ever fished to eat.
My job kept me as fit as I wanted to be.
I was employed for my electronics knowledge so never got into it as a hobby except for computer construction and programming.
Bit of woodwork and DIY.
Aviation archeology and history.
Volunteering for too many organisations. [=P]


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

I've less time now for hobbies than I had then. Children and a different pattern of work has seen to that.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Air and marine band scanning, model boats (a disaster area but hey, it keeps me occupied), reading and the occasional bit of writing.

History - Roman military.

Jonty


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

The obvious one is a keen interest in shipping and also aircraft.
I like photography - not all the technical stuff but taking a good photo. Won a cup recently in our village competition. My first!!!!

I play a fair amount of golf varying from good to terrible. Lots of matches against other clubs and home events.

Travel, music and reading are there as well.

Do not know how I had time to work!
I can truthfully say that I have not done anything vaguely technical with regard to radio for years. Thats why I enjoy reading Kris's tales to see how it should be done.


Hawkey01


----------

